# What is/are your least favourite instrument(s)?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

We have had fun over the years discussing our favourite instruments in TC so let's start a discussion on our *least favourite instruments.* What instrument has a tone that you simply cannot stand? What instrument just does not sound pleasing to your ears? After much consideration I have come to the conclusion that my two least favourite instruments are.............

*drumroll*

The flute and the violin.

Well, the _modern_ flute and _modern_ violin. They were so much better ages ago when they weren't so metallic.

My reasons: I can't stand the heavy, beating vibrato that some flautists use, it is a huge turn off for me. Since the wooden variety turned into the metal variety it sounds more shrill in the higher register and the metallic-ness of the lower notes only sound nice blended with other isntruments like the oboe or bassoon, and preferably without big, breathy vibrato. I love wooden flutes, their sound is more delicate and more expressive and capable of some of the sweetest sounds in the orchestra.

Modern developments of the violin have only made things worse to my ears. I love the open E of the baroque violin and the way gut strings sound are just so much more appealing. The steel E string can sound squeaky and shrill in the high register, it could be compared to nails scraping against a blackboard and the open E is now the ugliest sound in the world. The A and D strings are mediocre, nothing special about them. The same strings on the viola sound richer and can play at a greater volume. The G string on the violin is incapable of making a really rich sound but has more character than the other strings on the violin and is slightly more powerful than the rest, but because of the size of the violin it has its limitations when it comes to projection and playing too forcefully kills the sound. The viola wins again with this string for expressivity, volume, richness and has a nicer sound overall.

What is/are your least favourite instrument(s)?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't think there's any instrument I don't like o3o I love all of them, from human voice to pipe organ to hurdy-gurdy to electric bass to oboe to accordion to toy electronic keyboards....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm far too inexperienced to be able to say (and have you take my opinion seriously). I'm pretty sure that I've not yet heard all the instruments in the world, so if I said violin, it'd be on the basis of a limited range...

But, I'm here to learn. Tell me some of the least favourite instruments I should listen to, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## idomeneo (Oct 2, 2012)

Most of the time the flute and harp hold little appeal for me. There are exceptions but not many.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The modern flute "bothers" me most when I listen to it playing pre-Romantic works. Baroque flutes on the other hand, simply sound more warm and has this fuller sound that I find appealing. The higher the note, the more it "bothers" me. It's all personal preference and of course, and the technique employed by the flautist. Same with the modern trumpet versus a Baroque/natural trumpet. I don't hate either of these, just "least favourite".

Of all the instruments that was used, albeit rarely by the great composers and the one that I cannot stand is the hurdy-gurdy. I hate the hurdy-gurdy! Damn squeaky thing. So rustic.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An aside: I do find the baroque oboe to be nicer to listen to than the modern oboe. 

Maybe the prepared piano. Why would you do that? Just my opinion.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> An aside: I do find the baroque oboe to be nicer to listen to than the modern oboe.
> 
> Maybe the prepared piano. Why would you do that? Just my opinion.


Cause it sounds cool.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> An aside: I do find the baroque oboe to be nicer to listen to than the modern oboe.
> 
> Maybe the prepared piano. Why would you do that? Just my opinion.


Because it offers different sounds than the piano normally offers. Is that so difficult to grasp? Actually, when Cage first used it, it was for practical purposes. He felt a percussion piece would be best for the dance he was composing for, but all the venue had room for was a piano, so he modified it for that purpose, and then from their used it because it offers alot of beautiful possibilities.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

So, what we seem to be getting are not 'least favourite instruments' but least favourite ways in which instruments are used or manufactured.

On those grounds, I'd say the voice. Especially operatic voice.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Classical guitar (_except_ in pieces by _Takemitsu_). That little and annoying noise... And I don't like the majority of the composers for classical guitar. They sound like very minor composers to me. I think that the only reason for which they are played is that there are not many other pieces for that instrument.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I would say my_ least_ favourite instruments are the: *viola, piano and guitar. *

:lol:

Not really, I actually don't like the flute that much.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hey, someone had to say it.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Trombones: IMO they're only good for farting and "whoops-a-daisy" noises - aural affectations I'm not overly fond of in classical music - some Richard Strauss Tone Poems being the exceptions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

KRoad said:


> Trombones: IMO they're only good for farting and "whoops-a-daisy" noises


You need some fun in your life though, don't you think?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Classical guitar (_except_ in pieces by _Takemitsu_). That little and annoying noise... And I don't like the majority of the composers for classical guitar. They sound like very minor composers to me. I think that the only reason for which they are played is that there are not many other pieces for that instrument.


*dislike*



MaestroViolinist said:


> I would say my_ least_ favourite instruments are the: *viola, piano and guitar. *
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Not really, I actually don't like the flute that much.


Well


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm surprised by all this hate towards the flute.

This should help:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Also ****ing ukeleles. They don't sound very special and people get all crazy about them for no reason.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well


You shouldn't make threads you don't want to know the answer to. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> You shouldn't make threads you don't want to know the answer to. ut:


I created this purely to annoy both you and Huilunsoittaja. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I'm surprised by all this hate towards the flute.
> 
> This should help:


That just contradicted what you said about the guitar.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That just contradicted what you said about the guitar.


Actually, no.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I created this purely to annoy both you and Huilunsoittaja. ut:


Haha, well it worked (for me anyway). You are a very annoying person.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Actually, no.


Takemitsu was a guitarist. It was his favourite instrument. It was also Beethoven's favourite instrument. Beethoven was in fact amazed by the Italian guitar virtuoso and composer Mauro Giuliani's playing and said that he made the guitar sound like an orchestra.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to find the oboe difficult to listen to at times, very particular timbre, castrato-like perhaps?

But I learned to appreciate it, especially hearing the oboe in (late) romantic and modern repertoire.

Nowadays, my least favourite instrument would probably be the harpsichord.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I like them all but my least favorite would be acoustic guitar.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

There are no bad insturments, only bad use of them.
I actually don't like those synth sound when they are trying to play classical piece on synths, like this for example:





But even such synths can be used in great way for some other music. I just don't want to hear something like Bach's Air played with such dated synths. It's still beautiful ofcourse, but sounds too artificial.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Saxophones. Bleeuurgh! Incorporated into the orchestra and played sensibly by e.g Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Walton - okay. But that painful, grating, squealing sound that it seems all to easy to get out of them; no no no!
Second least liked instrument: Banjo. Third: very loud vibrato trumpets - the kind which seem to inhabit Russian orchestras.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Also ****ing ukeleles. They don't sound very special and people get all crazy about them for no reason.


Okay, I can agree with that. And all the bizarre and unnecessary spinoffs like banjoleles, which sadly don't really sound different and cool like you'd expect. The only reason I could see using a ukelele would be the need for a nylon-string guitar timbre in an extremely high register.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

So much hate for all these amazing instruments ;_; tragic


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a great fan of the lute - I know this remark is flippant and possibly insulting but the instrument has too many 'hey nonny nonny' associations with the music of my country for me to take it seriously. I have tried listening to Bach's lute suites but I didn't enjoy them. As regards particular instrument manufacturers I would probably cheer if Steinberger headless guitars and Simmons hexagonally-shaped electronic drums were made illegal.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> As regards particular instrument manufacturers I would probably cheer if Steinberger headless guitars and Simmons hexagonally-shaped electronic drums were made illegal.


Why?????????????????????


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry BD, but Steinbergers look horrible. Simmons drums look naff and sound worse although I can tolerate maybe one or two electronic toms if they are augmenting an acoustic kit - i.e. Bill Bruford's later work with King Crimson. I know they were de rigueur in the 80s but overblown electronic drums blighted records that with the benefit of hindsight would have been better off without them - ABC's Lexicon of Love and various mid-80s Van Halen and Prince stuff for starters.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> Sorry BD, but Steinbergers look horrible. Simmons drums look naff and sound worse although I can tolerate maybe one or two electronic toms if they are augmenting an acoustic kit - i.e. Bill Bruford's later work with King Crimson. I know they were de rigueur in the 80s but overblown electronic drums blighted records that with the benefit of hindsight would have been better off without them - ABC's Lexicon of Love and various mid-80s Van Halen and Prince stuff for starters.


The visual element is not really important o3o Music is something you listen to. Personally I love electronic drums (both live performed and sequenced) as much as I love acoustic drums, but I do agree that during certain eras it feels like musicians and composers like using things just because its the _in_ thing, even though the piece would do alot better with traditional drum sounds (or even something completely different).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I suppose if I'm ignorant of the actual guitar(s) used on a recording then you are quite right, but as regards the visual element maybe it was not for nothing that the biggest cheer Johnny Winter got when I saw him in the early 90s was when he took off the ugly black plank he was favouring and strapped on his old white Gibson Firebird for one song only.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Also ****ing ukeleles. They don't sound very special and people get all crazy about them for no reason.


But they can be fun too...in the right hands...






(and in small doses)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> So much hate for all these amazing instruments ;_; tragic


No, not hate. Simply 'least liked' or 'least favorite'. Hate is a big word reserved for things that are much more important than individual taste in musical instruments.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Human Voice: Those squeaky voices (female/male)!
Electric Guitar, after mid 60s.
Bass Trombone (looks unnecessary)
Accordion
Some non-classical kinds of Drums


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Most of the brass. Especially Tuba. And the Opera voice with extreme vibrato and being loud.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Most of the brass. Especially Tuba. And the Opera voice with extreme vibrato and being loud.


Okay, I can agree somewhat with that on operatic voice. So many "classical" vocalists I have heard seem to have no concept of control or restraint with their vibrato, to the point where its like "Why did the composer even write a specific melody if they're just going to vibrato it out of existence?". I also am not crazy about how they homogenize vocal sound. Often times, I'd much rather listen to great singers in rock and jazz and other idioms, because they have unique, far more beautiful sounding voices, in my humble opinion. Not to say I don't like opera or operatic voices, but most of the operatic singers I like best are unique sounding, like Luciano Pavarotti.

However, your statement about brass is just plain wrong.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I dislike brass. I can tolerate a little in certain symphomies, but I don't like it too much.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sonata said:


> I dislike brass. I can tolerate a little in certain symphomies, but I don't like it too much.


Great post. Brass has that sound of something unpleasant that people look at you funny with.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The brass section is the sexiest section of the orchestra.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Strings own all. Brass are jealous of the strings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Strings own all. Brass are jealous of the strings.


What's the difference between orchestras and bulls? The bulls have horns up front and the arseholes at the back.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Romantic operatic voices - I'm maybe just not used to it.
And I think I'm not a huge fan of the cello. Peoples love this instrument but I think it often sounds scratchy when played in high register.

But I love all the instruments I have heard, apart from that. I had some prejudices about trumpet but I now know that it can really sound amazing - and subtle - when well played. 
I think it mostly boils down to how the intrumentalists play. 
But if we only take the instrumentalists as a criteria, most of the time I'm not really interested in classical guitar (which is my main instrument) q:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Strings own all. Brass are jealous of the strings.


Somebody needs to listen to some Varese


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm gonna go for piccolo. Just a tad squeaky and frequently just doubled by flutes. If you don't like flutes, COAG, why not pick on the runt of the litter?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> I'm gonna go for piccolo. Just a tad squeaky and frequently just doubled by flutes. If you don't like flutes, COAG, why not pick on the runt of the litter?


I like piccolo and bass flute but not so much normal flute.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The brass section is the sexiest section of the orchestra.


Are you blowing your own horn here?

I love a bit of brass! There are some great brass bits in Shostakovich symphonies, I've noticed.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like piccolo and bass flute but not so much normal flute.


Isn't the piccolo a bit limited though? I know the old adage: It's not the size, but what you do with it. I don't think you can do very much with it. I think that I have a Vivaldi piccolo concerto somewhere....

I can't recall if I've ever heard a bass flute. Where could I hear one?

EDIT: I found the Piccolo Concerto. My brain is already melting!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> Isn't the piccolo a bit limited though? I know the old adage: It's not the size, but what you do with it. I don't think you can do very much with it. I think that I have a Vivaldi piccolo concerto somewhere....
> 
> I can't recall if I've ever heard a bass flute. Where could I hear one?


The piccolo may be limited but when composers write for them well they can add some amazing colour to the orchestra.

You could probably find some bass flute somewhere on YouTube. It's an octave below normal flute.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Nobody mentioned the old harpsichord yet. I thought there are plenty of harpsichord haters here at TC. (Just to be clear, I am referring to the musical instrument, not me _HarpsichordConcerto_, though if you also hate me, that's fine, too).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the harpsichord! But I have mixed feelings about HarpsichordConcerto.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

I dont like the Timbre of a flute in its high register - just too dry and airy for me. Same thing with a piccolo.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The harpsichord is one of the coolest instruments. It's a shame they stopped using the Harpsichord regularly after the 18th Century and replaced it with more Brass.  I still got Telemann, CPE Bach, and many others to enjoy regardless.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love the harpsichord! But I have mixed feelings about HarpsichordConcerto.


I love the harpsichord. I even named my membership name after one genre dedicated to it. One of the funniest comments I have ever read here at TC about the harpsichord was written by a member (I honestly cannot recall who and I don't think (s)he is a regular poster anymore), was along the lines of: "... the harpsichord reminds me of fancy people having a tea party..." or something to that effect. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

In terms of baroque solo keyboard instruments: organ>clavichord>harpsichord. 
In terms of basso continuo chordal instruments: theorbo>harpsichord>guitar>organ
In terms of keyboard instruments used by *Ligeti:* harpsichord>piano>organ/harmonium>celesta


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Flute, if featured too much, and almost all solo pieces....
Violin, ditto

Harpsichord as solo instrument - can only handle maybe one piece or suite before it cloys.

Electric guitar - almost blanket dislike, the timbre, loud or soft makes no difference, bugs me.

Accordion wears thin awfully fast, too, where a Bandeon or smaller 'concertina' I find has a sweetness 

I have a low tolerance for any instrument solo for very long, including piano... which sounds more and more out of tune (they are) after an extended length of solo play: I much more favor three (minimum) instruments in a mix -- call that preference a tic of mine....


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Electric Guitar with the right tone can be a beautiful thing. Joe Satriani for an example.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Eric Johnson


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Alto Sax. They seem to be the worst offenders in the bleating like a sheep category. I know it's a matter of technique and reed and mouthpiece, but most instances of Alto Sax in orchestral music just sound out of place. I have a recording of "Dream of Olwen", which is not that well orchestrated in the first place, where the alto sax enters and kills the entire piece.

Most classical guitar. I HATE those finger sounds on the strings.

Slide Guitar. Surely Satan plays them in Hell.

French Horns using vibrato. It sounds so uncharateristic. A schmaltzy Euphonium sound or even worse, an Alto Sax.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Nobody mentioned the old harpsichord yet. I thought there are plenty of harpsichord haters here at TC. (Just to be clear, I am referring to the musical instrument, not me _HarpsichordConcerto_, though if you also hate me, that's fine, too).


Clavichord too. A lot of people bash on that once they learn about it, especially if they are pianists or have a mono focus on romantic composers like Chopin and Schubert.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I quite like authenticist harpsichords. Those huge, metal-framed Pleyel monstrosities, on the other hand, sound hideous—especially in the higher registers.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Harpsichord is one of my favorite instruments. I can't say I have a least favorite, as I enjoy all instruments, like BD.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Clavichord too. A lot of people bash on that once they learn about it, especially if they are pianists or have a mono focus on romantic composers like Chopin and Schubert.


And really it's starting to sound like we've been using the wrong pianos for composers like Chopin and Schubert. Especially composers like Schubert.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Clavichord too. A lot of people bash on that once they learn about it, especially if they are pianists or have a mono focus on romantic composers like Chopin and Schubert.


Not surprised. The clavichord as you know, is a domestic instrument literally for the more modest domestic surrounds of a composer's "home" and not for a concert hall.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ahammel said:


> I quite like authenticist harpsichords. Those huge, metal-framed Pleyel monstrosities, on the other hand, sound hideous-especially in the higher registers.


I don't know, Wanda Landowska was a brilliant musician and her music making is not ruined for me by her choice of instrument.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Not surprised. The clavichord as you know, is a domestic instrument literally for the more modest domestic surrounds of a composer's "home" and not for a concert hall.


That is one of the reasons I love it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> And really it's starting to sound like we've been using the wrong pianos for composers like Chopin and Schubert. Especially composers like Schubert.


I actually recently heard Chopin played on a replica piano made from a model he used himself. I can't remember what the recording was, but the player was really good.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> I actually recently heard Chopin played on a replica piano made from a model he used himself. I can't remember what the recording was, but the player was really good.


Of course it still really comes down to the player. I could care less if the player isn't good.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I have yet to develop an appreciation for the harpsichord or the organ. And since I m not currently trying to develop an appreciation for them, the lack of appreciation could last for awhile.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

And while I'm still on this train of thought, it gets more and more obvious the more you see of us modern pianists not being able to meet up to the composer's expectations when it comes to dynamics. Just look at all of Schubert's piano compositions, and especially his sonatas. We just can't produce the soft dynamics he wants when he requires those types of passages.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> I don't know, Wanda Landowska was a brilliant musician and her music making is not ruined for me by her choice of instrument.


Maybe I'll get over it, but my feelings are that her recordings would be perfect if the keys were attached to something else.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> I have yet to develop an appreciation for the harpsichord or the organ. And since I m not currently trying to develop an appreciation for them, the lack of appreciation could last for awhile.


The Harpsichord and Organ rule. I should create a Harpsichord/Organ duet for you.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> The Harpsichord and Organ rule. I should create a Harpsichord/Organ duet for you.


I would stubbornly refuse to listen to it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

It is also rare for me to enjoy solo violin. I usually don't find it to be a particularly pleasant sound.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> It is also rare for me to enjoy solo violin. I usually don't find it to be a particularly pleasant sound.


We couldn't be more different. 3 of my favoirte instruments there. I guess you aren't too fond of the Baroque Period.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> We couldn't be more different. 3 of my favoirte instruments there. I guess you aren't too fond of the Baroque Period.


Baroque is not my favorite, but I do listen to it from time to time. I have a CD of Vivaldi guitar concertos that I listen to fairly regularly. And, I enjoy Bach's keyboard concertos when they are played on piano as opposed to Harpsichord. I find Baroque to be a very refreshing pallete cleanser after my usual diet of romantic piano.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

My least favorite instruments are violin and viola played with heavy vibrato. I don't know why, but I avoid solo string music like the plague. I suppose it sounds really "grating" to me as I prefer instruments with relatively "flat" timbre. Things like the piano played with a velocity of around 55, a clarinet without vibrato, or a French horn, are my favorites though, mostly due to their flat sound. Too many harmonic overtones freak me out haha.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

Like many, I find solo harpsichord pretty hard to take most of the time. Same for organ, though I can get into the mood for it sometimes. Love them both in ensembles though.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to hate baroque ~ but the harpsichord is one of my favourite instruments! I never really understood, until the past year or two, I finally grasped, that you don't dance to a quatrain with your hips: you dance to it with your heartbeat. That way, the rhythm grips you in motion.

The Commedia dell'Arte by Jiri Teml:










This is one spectacular solo harpsichord oeuvre! Either it will annoy the hell out of you or just annoy like hell if you don't like harpischord!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I couldn't say I hate any instrument that's played well. They all have their place, even if it's outside of the genres I enjoy.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Golf clubs

:tiphat:

(a pointless answer for pointless thread).​


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Electric Guitar with the right tone can be a beautiful thing. Joe Satriani for an example.


_*"One man's meat is another man's poison."*_
You clearly do not get the premise of this 'musical instrument which one does not care for' tic, nor the dynamic. It really does not matter what is played, who plays it, or how well: it is an aversion to the most basic timbrel character / personality of the instrument itself. 
_*"One man's meat is another man's poison."*_


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I can take anything (even bagpipes) for short periods of time, so I'll be kind to all.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

80s drum machines


----------



## xRIOSxx (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with those of you saying you dislike heavy flute vibrato, that sound does not appeal to me. Totally ruins a recording of Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2 I have.


----------



## xRIOSxx (Sep 8, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Most of the brass. Especially Tuba. And the Opera voice with extreme vibrato and being loud.


Well, I got to the third page without my instrument being called bad xD farther than i thought I'd get!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> _*"One man's meat is another man's poison."*_
> You clearly do not get the premise of this 'musical instrument which one does not care for' tic, nor the dynamic. It really does not matter what is played, who plays it, or how well: it is an aversion to the most basic timbrel character / personality of the instrument itself.
> _*"One man's meat is another man's poison."*_


You are free to dislike the sound but don't blame the instrument. Blame yourself. It is a thrilling sound.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We have had fun over the years discussing our favourite instruments in TC so let's start a discussion on our *least favourite instruments.* What instrument has a tone that you simply cannot stand? What instrument just does not sound pleasing to your ears? After much consideration I have come to the conclusion that my two least favourite instruments are.............
> 
> *drumroll*
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you about the modern-day flute. The wood flute has a much nicer tone. But I have a question for you...Do you think the modern "close mic" recording techniques have made the flute and violin sound more metallic and more aggressive? 
BTW, viola is my favorite instrument in the orchestra.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

The only instruments I dislike are those which are badly played.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

untuned bagpipe bands


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Little twerps in elementary school who play plastic soprano recorders with their nose.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

drpraetorus said:


> untuned bagpipe bands


Oh yeah, bagpipes, those hideous armpit organs. (Appypolly loggies to all bagpipe-lovers.)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Bagpipes rules.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i rarely like song. it often gets in the way of the instruments


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I must say, one of the few instruments that I simply don't like is organ. It just sounds too big and grandiose to me.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I must say, one of the few instruments that I simply don't like is organ. It just sounds too big and grandiose to me.


"big and grandiose"?, not at all. Listen to the opening chord of this... :


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I must say, one of the few instruments that I simply don't like is organ. It just sounds too big and grandiose to me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I must say, one of the few instruments that I simply don't like is organ. It just sounds too big and grandiose to me.


Have you heard much baroque and renaissance style organ? Those tend to be less blaring and without all the crazy overtones, like one would find in The Organ Symphony by Saint Saens.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Have you heard much baroque and renaissance style organ? Those tend to be less blaring and without all the crazy overtones, like one would find in The Organ Symphony by Saint Saens.


Buxtehude ftw.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Bagpipes rules.


Definitely! Sadly, I know far too many people who don't like them.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

The muted trumpet can also sound pretty nasty.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Have you heard much baroque and renaissance style organ? Those tend to be less blaring and without all the crazy overtones, like one would find in The Organ Symphony by Saint Saens.


That symphony doesn't have as much organ as Widor's organ symphonies.


----------

